# NO MORE LYFT FOR ME



## UBER DETRACTOR (Jun 8, 2019)

They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. **** them!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Shouldn't your username be Lyft Detractor?


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Seems like there is more to the story that we are not being told.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Well, holy shit.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow dude, if they are doing this to you they have to be doing this to a lot more people....unbelievable


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Would you mind posting your screenshot in English?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Hey at least you cashed out before this happened


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

That seems to be an unusually high amout, $622!? Why so much?


----------



## UBER DETRACTOR (Jun 8, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> That seems to be an unusually high amout, $622!? Why so much?


I don't know man. But as I said not working for free


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> I don't know man. But as I said not working for free


DId they give you a breakdown of each ride and the debts for each?


----------



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

No es bueno amigo. Es muy malo!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

They took it from your bank instead? There’s gotta be more details ... 

I wanna be an additional interest in this lawsuit !!


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Exersize your arbitration clause.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Also can you post the letter they sent in explanation?


----------



## UBER DETRACTOR (Jun 8, 2019)

This is the email they sent, no detailed rides, just discounted arbitrarily



Jay Dean said:


> DId they give you a breakdown of each ride and the debts for each?


No they didn't, just discounted it from my earnings in the platform, but since I had crashed it out already, I have the negative balance instead...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> This is the email they sent, no detailed rides, just discounted arbitrarily


Thanks for that...so you are thinking they 'lied' that many people emailed them in regards to being overcharged?

Or perhaps the app reacted slowly to ending the ride and you were not aware? I'm trying to find the root of the discrepancy

None the less that is one jarring ass message lol, makes you really think twice about driving unless you get an email from lyft saying the ride ACTUALLY ended PER ride.


----------



## UBER DETRACTOR (Jun 8, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> They took it from your bank instead? There's gotta be more details ...
> 
> I wanna be an additional interest in this lawsuit !!


No they didn't, I cashed it out on time before the balance went negative gratefully. But every ride I do ever since gets discounted from the negative balance so basically I'm driving for free until



Jay Dean said:


> Thanks for that...so you are thinking they 'lied' that many people emailed them in regards to being overcharged?
> 
> Or perhaps the app reacted slowly to ending the ride and you were not aware? I'm trying to find the root of the discrepancy


I don't know what could have happened. A combination perhaps of factors among there where riders scams, I got my account hacked, they are wrong about some of the rides. I'm seriously confused


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> No they didn't, I cashed it out on time before the balance went negative gratefully. But every ride I do ever since gets discounted from the negative balance so basically I'm driving for free until


Crazy bro .. hope It fixes


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Have you went to a hub or contacted anyone about it?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> No they didn't, I cashed it out on time before the balance went negative gratefully. But every ride I do ever since gets discounted from the negative balance so basically I'm driving for free until
> 
> 
> I don't know what could have happened. A combination perhaps of factors among there where riders scams, I got my account hacked, they are wrong about some of the rides. I'm seriously confused


I do believe your confusion, and since you posted this, I believe Lyft is at fault for making 'driving' for them clear as Mudd....To them billing someone 600 bucks is just a thing, for us drivers it is crippling. The fact lyft would let it get to 622 is another sign of how unattached they are to the sensitivity of pay, **** that company.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> This is the email they sent, no detailed rides, just discounted arbitrarily
> 
> 
> No they didn't, just discounted it from my earnings in the platform, but since I had crashed it out already, I have the negative balance instead...


$622? Holy crap man, you long haul every ride by 10 miles?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> $622? Holy crap man, you long haul every ride by 10 miles?


Right? And if so how was it not caught after a few rides?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Right? And if so how was it not caught after a few rides?


Or those long trips he drove back to pick up area empty still on original trip.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> This is the email they sent, no detailed rides, just discounted arbitrarily
> 
> 
> No they didn't, just discounted it from my earnings in the platform, but since I had crashed it out already, I have the negative balance instead...


Here's the thread @Phoenix123 made about a similar situation.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/have-you-ever-owed-lyft-or-uber.319363/


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

WTF are we paying them for if their app doesn’t WORK?!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

You have to end the ride when the pax exits your vehicle at the destination. Maybe you were not informed of the procedure.


----------



## Uberboomarang (Jun 21, 2019)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


Best time to quit.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> You have to end the ride when the pax exits your vehicle at the destination. Maybe you were not informed of the procedure.


Read the thread by @Phoenix123 I just posted. They sent him the same bullshit excuse. It wasn't that.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> You have to end the ride when the pax exits your vehicle at the destination. Maybe you were not informed of the procedure.


Even IF that how could they let it get to $622...WTF are they doing over there If that is the case?

We pay THEM to use the app...everyone is paid to perform, and their performance is pathetic and will go as far as to say abusive with a $622 bill.


----------



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

I say stop driving for Lyft. Let the balance stay. Make them provide proof as in a breakdown of EACH ride, maps, times, etc if they want to come after you for the money, other then that, eff them, they screw drivers left and right. This is of course if you are not committing fraud and it's a mistake on their part.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

BuzzNJ said:


> I say stop driving for Lyft. Let the balance stay. Make them provide proof as in a breakdown of EACH ride, maps, times, etc if they want to come after you for the money, other then that, eff them, they screw drivers left and right. This is of course if you are not committing fraud and it's a mistake on their part.


People that commit fraud don't post what they do, this is something else...laxadazical by lyft is for sure proof, how they let it get to 622 is proof enough how jacked up they are irregardless of how it came to lol


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

As a Lyft driver and rider, I can say it is the app. As I looked at my last few rides, all were ended at address that are not mine. Generally they are next door or across the street. Sometimes when I drop off, the app takes a few seconds before it ends the ride. If I am driving the GPS will pickup a different address. Hopefully Lyft will get their act together, clear up this mess and reactivate you. Good luck.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

$622 dollar mistake...would any other business get a pass if that is really what is going on...wow. Lyft is a lot more screwed up than I thought...and don’t need proof, the fact it is 622 is enough proof lol. Deleting now as a rider also


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


So, were doing this, and not ending the rides? It appears you were.

Seems to me, if one person made this complaint, it'd be pretty easy to expect it was made up.

However, when this many folks (numerous) make, pretty much, the same exact complaint, it is validated.

It would be mathematically impossible, for this many people, to fabricate the same story.

Sorry, but have to take Lyft's side 100%. Surprised you're not permanently deactivated.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> So, were doing this, and not ending the rides? It appears you were.
> 
> Seems to me, if one person made this complaint, it'd be pretty easy to expect it was made up.
> 
> ...


You agree with a $622 bill after paying them to do a service for each ride? Really dude?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> You agree with a $622 bill after paying them to do a service for each ride? Really dude?


Absolutely.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Absolutely.


Blind following the blind


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Absolutely.


The driver was very fraudulent in this case. Surprised there were not criminal charges brought against him.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> The driver was very fraudulent in this case. Surprised there were not criminal charges brought against him.


It takes a lot of rides to rack up 622...you are paying THEM to catch errors or fraud, irregardless if fraud was happening, 622 is not performing. I for one do NOT think fraud was at play. So, what are your thoughts on that?

Criminals don't look for questions behind their actions, you are very wrong Miami 'Kid'


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Right? And if so how was it not caught after a few rides?


That's a great argument, why did Lyft let it accumulate to such a large amount. The question is if our fellow driver here had revived any prior messages in this matter.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Tom Oldman said:


> That's a great argument, why did Lyft let it accumulate to such a large amount. The question is if our fellow driver here had revived any prior messages in this matter.


Tottaly, 622 dollars worth of fraud, how in 2019 if tracked, plus who comes to a forum looking for clarity If they are dirty...it's LYFTs fault any way you break it down. Amazing the drivers defending the obsurdity of the whole idea it went to 622, unless they are paid to defend these companies somehow. Good thing about actual drivers is we are masters at common sense.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> So, were doing this, and not ending the rides? It appears you were.
> 
> Seems to me, if one person made this complaint, it'd be pretty easy to expect it was made up.
> 
> ...


They can't deactivate him, they don't get their money then. I would have to assume that they are taking the whole ride back too, not just the portion that OP long hauled.



Tom Oldman said:


> That's a great argument, why did Lyft let it accumulate to such a large amount. The question is if our fellow driver here had revived any prior messages in this matter.


That's not an argument. If you cheat on your taxes and the IRS takes three years to catch you, you owe a shit ton of money. The argument is the OP was long hauling and got caught, that is what the problem is. OP got audited from Lyft and there is no appeals process.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

This action is the first sign of lyft knowing they are bust


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


 that in pesos ?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> They can't deactivate him, they don't get their money then. I would have to assume that they are taking the whole ride back too, not just the portion that OP long hauled.
> 
> 
> That's not an argument. If you cheat on your taxes and the IRS takes three years to catch you, you owe a shit ton of money. The argument is the OP was long hauling and got caught, that is what the problem is. OP got audited from Lyft and there is no appeals process.


You pay them to get caught 622 later? Really?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> So, were doing this, and not ending the rides? It appears you were.
> 
> Seems to me, if one person made this complaint, it'd be pretty easy to expect it was made up.
> 
> ...


Hate to keep hammering this but read this thread first:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/have-you-ever-owed-lyft-or-uber.319363/
@Phoenix123 got the same exact email for over $3000 from Lyft. It was either Lux or Black.

$622? At $0.60/mile, he would've had to drive over *1000 extra miles* to get that figure.

I'll maintain there's something else going on here.

It's not Longhauling. I Longhaul extensively and have never had an issue. I guaran-fornicating-tee I've Longhauled over 1000 miles.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> You pay them to get caught 622 later? Really?


You cheat, you pay. Did you see the post where the person was -3,200? Why are some fixated on the amount of time it took to get caught?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

IT IS TRACKED. 622 then caught LOL really? Jesus you people have seen too many 80s movies


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> This is the email they sent, no detailed rides, just discounted arbitrarily
> 
> 
> No they didn't, just discounted it from my earnings in the platform, but since I had crashed it out already, I have the negative balance instead...


Daniel, 
Thank you for posting this Lyft incident and the email. This is no longer a matter of your problem with Lyft. It's becoming a general concerns for all us driving for Lyft. This could happen to any of us. We surely don't want few hundred dollars negative balance. So we are trying to get more details, not because we doubt you but just as general awareness for all us.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> You cheat, you pay. Did you see the post where the person was -3,200? Why are some fixated on the amount of time it took to get caught?


So your saying lyfts ability to catch fraud is that bad even after complaints and the OP is trolling in regards to looking for answers?

Sounds sketchy AF


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> This is the email they sent, no detailed rides, just discounted arbitrarily
> 
> 
> No they didn't, just discounted it from my earnings in the platform, but since I had crashed it out already, I have the negative balance instead...


So if you keep taking rides and the balance gets to zero you know you are getting the deactivation letter! (AFTER you've paid them back)LOL


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> They can't deactivate him, they don't get their money then. I would have to assume that they are taking the whole ride back too, not just the portion that OP long hauled.
> 
> 
> That's not an argument. If you cheat on your taxes and the IRS takes three years to catch you, you owe a shit ton of money. The argument is the OP was long hauling and got caught, that is what the problem is. OP got audited from Lyft and there is no appeals process.


The question is why would Lyft wait that long.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Tom Oldman said:


> The question is why would Lyft wait that long.


And for me, why would a criminal come clean to understand. (If actually dirty)


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> No they didn't, I cashed it out on time before the balance went negative gratefully. But every ride I do ever since gets discounted from the negative balance so basically I'm driving for free until
> 
> 
> I don't know what could have happened. A combination perhaps of factors among there where riders scams, I got my account hacked, they are wrong about some of the rides. I'm seriously confused


Shuffle your way to stardom. Pay it all back with cancels.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

New2This said:


> Hate to keep hammering this but read this thread first:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/have-you-ever-owed-lyft-or-uber.319363/
> @Phoenix123 got the same exact email for over $3000 from Lyft. It was either Lux or Black.
> ...


Taking Lyft's side. Get over it.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Taking Lyft's side. Get over it.


I agree. If OP made every trip a round trip or close to it (which is how I'm reading this situaton), he could have racked up $622 in less than a week.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

New question how much is MiamiKid paid to post, this isn’t the first line of BS I’ve seen


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


 That's one way to get paid to your next ride. You probably had zero deadhead miles.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Lyft has enough automation to send out a nastygram for taking too long and letting a ping time out but not enough to realize that a trip is being ended over and over way past the destination entered ... k

!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> No they didn't, I cashed it out on time before the balance went negative gratefully. But every ride I do ever since gets discounted from the negative balance so basically I'm driving for free until
> 
> 
> I don't know what could have happened. A combination perhaps of factors among there where riders scams, I got my account hacked, they are wrong about some of the rides. I'm seriously confused


I wouldn't worry about it - they can't take the money from you. I've owed Lyft about 60 bucks that I declined to pay them as a pax, for about 2 years now.


MiamiKid said:


> So, were doing this, and not ending the rides? It appears you were.
> 
> Seems to me, if one person made this complaint, it'd be pretty easy to expect it was made up.
> 
> ...


How do you know that many people did make the same alleged complaint? Because Lyft said so? 'Cause, yeah, everything that Lyft says is true.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> You cheat, you pay. Did you see the post where the person was -3,200? Why are some fixated on the amount of time it took to get caught?


Very well stated!



The Gift of Fish said:


> I wouldn't worry about it - they can't take the money from you. I've owed Lyft about 60 bucks that I declined to pay them as a pax, for about 2 years now.
> 
> How do you know that many people did make the same alleged complaint? Because Lyft said so? 'Cause, yeah, everything that Lyft says is true.
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Kinda know the people, with Lyft. They would not do that. Period.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

These piece of garbage "gig" companies including uber, lyft, doordash, instacart, grubhub, etc use the term FRAUD as a giant loophole to violate their contracts with the drivers.

Doordash specifically states that drivers will NEVER be deactivated because of acceptance rate. HOWEVER, they also state that "very low" acceptance rates are a possible sign of FRAUD.

Thus, all they have to do is say they "suspect" fraud and they get carte blanche to whatever they please.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Kinda know the people, with Lyft. They would not do that. Period.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 331429


And, exactly, what is wrong with that ad?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I did this on accident once. This woman took a long ride that lead me towards home. When I dropped her off the app kinda 
locked up and I couldn't end the ride.
I rebooted the phone like 3 times but her face kept on popping up even after I slid the dropoff. 
Anyway it was giving me some kind of error telling me to try back later. Took me about 20 minutes to get home and again 3 reboots it was still pulling the error. 
I figured I had her done because
I had been sliding the dropoff. 
10 hours later I turned on my phone and it was still locked up. I had to delete and reinstall the damn app!!!! 
Only then did I find out she was still on the clock and her bill was about $125 too high.....
I wrote to lyft rohit and told em about it
to get the lady credited back her money
but they never mentioned it again. 
I have been looking for the chargeback but haven't heard anything about it yet..


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I always drive a mile after each ride before I end the ride, just like the training video showed me.


----------



## sash69 (Apr 8, 2019)

Isn't there some BS trick that people promote on here to drive a mile or two down the road before ending the trip to add a little bit more to the trip without changing the quoted price to the passenger? I wonder if that's what is going on.

lol guy above me


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> IT IS TRACKED. 622 then caught LOL really? Jesus you people have seen too many 80s movies





Tom Oldman said:


> The question is why would Lyft wait that long.


I support a Fraud, Waste and Abuse dept for a large corporation doing data work.

1st, the data doesn't lie. People, yes. Either the PAX, Company or driver. Someone is lying. The proof is in the data (which Uber/Lyft won't show without a subpoena).

2nd, no one is "watching" millions of transactions a day. It takes time to build machine learning, data mining, and various other techniques to be alerted that something is going on. All of these companies are relatively new. But they will build intelligence how to catch these things, eventually. How long that takes, is any ones guess. Who knows what type of resources they have to this. My guess all those resources are on autonomous driving, not FWA.

3rd, once it is brought up, in this case the email states by MULTIPLE people, the data will reveal all. The OP doesn't say how long he has driven for. How many rides over X period of time he has done whatever he did. It may have been 1,000s of rides over the course of years. Doesn't matter. The data is there. And once it's brought to an investigator and they identify what exactly the driver (or whoever is doing the fraud), it's then a simple thing to identify how many rides he has done this on. Uber/Lyft have the request, (A) pickup location, (B) where pickup was actually performed, (C) drop off location, (D) where drop off actually occurred. A 1st grader can do D - C = (Anything greater than Threshold) tag those line items.

Once an investigator gets tossed a bone. They pull the entire history of the driver. Insert formula to tag all rides they suspect he was screwing the pooch. Deduct the miles he screwed the pooch. Calculate what driver owes. If it was a mile or so, the PAX probably wouldn't have been charged more. Fact PAX was charged more, sends red flags. Customers complain. BAM.... we have arrived where we are. $600 sounds like a lot. But if he has been doing this for years over 1,000s of rides, $5 extra per ride is only 120 rides. Over 2-3 years, that is nothing for a full time driver. Lyft might not even be seeking reimbursement for what the driver made off those rides. They have the right to seek recompense for the extra the rider was charged. That adds up even faster.

Moral of the story ..... if you are doing something fraudulent, it only takes 1 person blowing the whistle and the cat is out of the bag. And probably not worth the OPs time pursuing because Lyft will have the data to back their decision. Unless, as he states, he is "innocent".


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


Do you lease your vehicle from Lyft, if so this may outstanding balance owed.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I always drive a mile after each ride before I end the ride, just like the training video showed me.


Chipping an extra 61 cents per ride but losing the next ping.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Chipping an extra 61 cents per ride but losing the next ping.


Your ability at interpreting sarcasm gets a D-.

Besides, Lyft stacks rides like it's nobody else's business. I almost always wreck my car trying to kick the next pax (that I can no longer see their rating or how far they are) out of my queue.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> I support a Fraud, Waste and Abuse dept for a large corporation doing data work.
> 
> 1st, the data doesn't lie. People, yes. Either the PAX, Company or driver. Someone is lying. The proof is in the data (which Uber/Lyft won't show without a subpoena).
> 
> ...


Exactly. Well stated.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> I support a Fraud, Waste and Abuse dept for a large corporation doing data work.
> 
> 1st, the data doesn't lie. People, yes. Either the PAX, Company or driver. Someone is lying. The proof is in the data (which Uber/Lyft won't show without a subpoena).


A while back the app kept changing my car to a black Acura. I have never even owned an Acura, let alone a black Acura. The result of this is that almost every pax would have trouble finding my car, and then once inside say, "hey, dude, you don't drive an Acura". In spite of me reporting this several times and even going to the driver hub, the problem kept coming back. I suspect it was a programming error, with "the system" for some reason changing my car make from Toyota to the first car make in the list alphabetically i.e. Acura.

A pax reported me for driving a different car from the one on their app. However, nobody was lying. I wasn't lying; I never said that I drove an Acura. And the pax wasn't lying; his app said to expect an Acura. You say that data doesn't lie, which is true, but don't forget that the data in these companies is frequently wrong, as my case demonstrates. So I wouldn't be so quick to pass judgment on this driver without having access to any of the data.



> Once an investigator gets tossed a bone. They pull the entire history of the driver. Insert formula to tag all rides they suspect he was screwing the pooch. Deduct the miles he screwed the pooch. Calculate what driver owes. If it was a mile or so, the PAX probably wouldn't have been charged more. Fact PAX was charged more, sends red flags. Customers complain. BAM.... we have arrived where we are. $600 sounds like a lot. But if he has been doing this for years over 1,000s of rides, $5 extra per ride is only 120 rides. Over 2-3 years, that is nothing for a full time driver. Lyft might not even be seeking reimbursement for what the driver made off those rides. They have the right to seek recompense for the extra the rider was charged. That adds up even faster.


That's the way _you_ would do it. And it seems a reasonable method. But who knows what Lyft's process might be. Maybe it's an automated process. We have no way of knowing, or consequently deciding if the driver is guilty or not.


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> New question how much is MiamiKid paid to post, this isn't the first line of BS I've seen


It seems he has been trained well by both Uber and Lyft in the art of "guilty" until proven "innocent".


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


At least you didn't get deactivated, so if you drive full time you'll be able to payoff Lyft in a couple of weeks! ?

Yay!


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


If you want my help you can DM me....

My suggestion after going through this if you can, keep driving for them, and take them to small claims court. You can of course sue for your past wages, they did not pay you. It most likely wont go to court and you will settle with them ( Hopefully ) You do have to stand your ground.

The sad thing is they never told me which rides were in question, but I knew which ones based on the amount, but it did not add up, so I dont know how they came up with the calculation with makes everything very difficult.

Also you have to know something. I shared my story. I had a working girl that I was transporting around, I can only assume her credit card was invalid and stolen. I gave her about 12 rides, so they thought i was colluding with the passenger to defraud lyft. I went down to their hub, they said the decision was made by San Fran, and they could not offer me any help.

I took them to small claims court and we resolved our issue out of court. I can say to the toon of what, but I can let you know I did not drive for Lyft during that period, 8 weeks.( I took a great L then Lyft did, because I could have made way more money ) I can let you know that I am back driving for Lyft



BuzzNJ said:


> I say stop driving for Lyft. Let the balance stay. Make them provide proof as in a breakdown of EACH ride, maps, times, etc if they want to come after you for the money, other then that, eff them, they screw drivers left and right. This is of course if you are not committing fraud and it's a mistake on their part.


Lyft does not care about you and they will not provide proof.



Tom Oldman said:


> That's a great argument, why did Lyft let it accumulate to such a large amount. The question is if our fellow driver here had revived any prior messages in this matter.


Ha, if you think this is a large amount, please see mine.



Ssgcraig said:


> They can't deactivate him, they don't get their money then. I would have to assume that they are taking the whole ride back too, not just the portion that OP long hauled.
> 
> 
> That's not an argument. If you cheat on your taxes and the IRS takes three years to catch you, you owe a shit ton of money. The argument is the OP was long hauling and got caught, that is what the problem is. OP got audited from Lyft and there is no appeals process.


It not long hauling for sure....
You are correct its not an argument one can make for how long it took.. Perfect example BTW



New2This said:


> Hate to keep hammering this but read this thread first:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/have-you-ever-owed-lyft-or-uber.319363/
> @Phoenix123 got the same exact email for over $3000 from Lyft. It was either Lux or Black.
> ...


It was Black Lux XL



Ssgcraig said:


> You cheat, you pay. Did you see the post where the person was -3,200? Why are some fixated on the amount of time it took to get caught?


That was meeeee.. Its over and I am back driving for Lyft... At least until September when they remove my car off the Black Lux XL list... Ride share is going to have to kick Rocks....



Tom Oldman said:


> Daniel,
> Thank you for posting this Lyft incident and the email. This is no longer a matter of your problem with Lyft. It's becoming a general concerns for all us driving for Lyft. This could happen to any of us. We surely don't want few hundred dollars negative balance. So we are trying to get more details, not because we doubt you but just as general awareness for all us.


It should be a concern, its probably happened more often than no, but those drivers are not members of this form.... Well this is now two people that we know of this happening.

I can tell you Lyft will not give you more details without legal action, they don't have to and your emails will eventually go unanswered. You have to take legal action



Seamus said:


> So if you keep taking rides and the balance gets to zero you know you are getting the deactivation letter! (AFTER you've paid them back)LOL


This is why I did not drive for them, but Legal action can correct all this... knowing what i know, and knowing what i did and did not do, I should have keep driving, but then took legal actions for them no paying me my wages i earned. It hard to say what wages you would have made as an IC if you did not drive for them, so thats why I would keep on driving, but would be going through the legal battle to get everything resolved



MiamiKid said:


> Taking Lyft's side. Get over it.


I hope it happens to you, and you get to go through the ringer, not knowing anything and being left out in the cold. I can tell you it sucks, especially if you gave a ride, did what you were supposed to do and now they want money back from the driver, like he was the one who caused the issue.... Fuc( That....

If we became employees ( which i dont want ) they could not pull this BS... I think there needs to be a driver counsel to resolve these issues. It would make the process go smoother, and faster. Some human interaction needs to be completed



MiamiKid said:


> Very well stated!
> 
> 
> Kinda know the people, with Lyft. They would not do that. Period.


You dont know EVERYONE with Lyft...


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


Might it be an human error when type the wrong balance without any decimal? 
Should have asked Lyft to provide detail list of calculation on this - $622 before decide any thing.
Every one makes mistakes, even computers do. 
As a business man, you should have checked yourself and see if every bill was correct.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Might it be an human error when type the wrong balance without any decimal?
> Should have asked Lyft to provide detail list of calculation on this - $622 before decide any thing.
> Every one makes mistakes, even computers do.
> As a business man, you should have checked yourself and see if every bill was correct.


The driver, most likely, committed fraud.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> I support a Fraud, Waste and Abuse dept for a large corporation doing data work.
> 
> 1st, the data doesn't lie. People, yes. Either the PAX, Company or driver. Someone is lying. The proof is in the data (which Uber/Lyft won't show without a subpoena).
> 
> ...





DriverMark said:


> I support a Fraud, Waste and Abuse dept for a large corporation doing data work.
> 
> 1st, the data doesn't lie. People, yes. Either the PAX, Company or driver. Someone is lying. The proof is in the data (which Uber/Lyft won't show without a subpoena).
> 
> ...


Making assumptions & you actually have no clue. This email sent was very general & very much a standard boiler point email as I got the same thing & my issue was not dropping the passenger off, as stated... they thought I was colluding with the passenger to defraud Lyft but their email did not state that, so Yeaaaaaaaa...

This is a forum and everyone is entitled to their opinion, there is an Ignore button for the employees of Lyft and Uber use it wisely. There are some mindless people as well, just as worse.

There is more to the story, the op can share it or not, but as for someone who went through this. Keep you head up and fight them


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

New2This said:


> It's not Longhauling. I Longhaul extensively and have never had an issue. I guaran-fornicating-tee I've Longhauled over 1000 miles.


The ways people find to cheat here never cease to amaze me. There've been a few times where I forgot to end the trip right away and I felt bad about it when I realized what happened.

I can't imagine what's going on in somebody's head that they think it's a good idea to do this on a regular basis.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Might it be an human error when type the wrong balance without any decimal?
> Should have asked Lyft to provide detail list of calculation on this - $622 before decide any thing.
> Every one makes mistakes, even computers do.
> As a business man, you should have checked yourself and see if every bill was correct.


The driver, most likely, committed fraud.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> And, exactly, what is wrong with that ad?


Sentences don't start with 
"And", exactly. Millennial.



nosurgenodrive said:


> Your ability at interpreting sarcasm gets a D-.
> 
> Besides, Lyft stacks rides like it's nobody else's business. I almost always wreck my car trying to kick the next pax (that I can no longer see their rating or how far they are) out of my queue.


Hit Last Ride. Problem solved. Zero stacked. Zero almost wrecking car. Zero low rated riders. Hit Last Ride if you can't cope.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Talcire said:


> Sentences don't start with
> "And", exactly. Millennial.
> 
> 
> Hit Last Ride. Problem solved. Zero stacked. Zero almost wrecking car. Zero low rated riders. Hit Last Ride if you can't cope.


And, to clarify sentences do start with "and".

Education level?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> The ways people find to cheat here never cease to amaze me. There've been a few times where I forgot to end the trip right away and I felt bad about it when I realized what happened.
> 
> I can't imagine what's going on in somebody's head that they think it's a good idea to do this on a regular basis.


For the millionth time Longhauling, if done properly, doesn't cost the rider anything extra. It allows you as the driver to get the most out of the Upfront Pricing Uber forced upon us.

It's far different from not ending the trip.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Phoenix123 said:


> It should be a concern, its probably happened more often than no, but those drivers are not members of this form.... Well this is now two people that we know of this happening.
> 
> I can tell you Lyft will not give you more details without legal action, they don't have to and your emails will eventually go unanswered. You have to take legal action


I had no idea, $3,290 !!! I missed this post. And you're right, God knows how many drivers get screwed by Lyft, we got only two here at the forum and that's already $4000 
It's truly concerning.

Although Lyft is supposed to be a public company, but the two original owners, John Zimmer and Logan Green somehow managed to circumvent the Securities and Exchange rules and kept large amounts of stocks in their own possession which gives them a lot of voting power. This isn't really an organic public company. The IPO became a front to bring in few billion dollars from private investors. I wouldn't be surprised if they played dirty.


----------



## SoxFan79 (Mar 30, 2015)

I got deactivated by Lyft because of BS 'speeding' reports. Over 2500 rides, 4 years, and kicked off the platform because some entitled dorks wanted free rides. Just suddenly started getting nastygrams that I was speeding, when I always go as fast as traffic around me is going, lol.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

New2This said:


> For the millionth time Longhauling, if done properly, doesn't cost the rider anything extra. It allows you as the driver to get the most out of the Upfront Pricing Uber forced upon us.
> 
> It's far different from not ending the trip.


Oh I'm not convinced that Uber doesn't charge the rider.

I had a short ride two weeks ago where I missed two turns and added about 40% more mileage onto the trip. The rider kept pestering me about her fare and I assured her she was safe due to upfront pricing. At the end of the ride she had me check the fare and, sure enough, Uber charged her a lot more than what she had been quoted. So I contacted Rohit and had him adjust the fare.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Lyft has enough automation to send out a nastygram for taking too long and letting a ping time out but not enough to realize that a trip is being ended over and over way past the destination entered ... k
> 
> !!


Destination changes without a change in the app happen all the time. Lyft would have zero reason to care unless a rider complains.



The Gift of Fish said:


> I wouldn't worry about it - they can't take the money from you. I've owed Lyft about 60 bucks that I declined to pay them as a pax, for about 2 years now.
> 
> How do you know that many people did make the same alleged complaint? Because Lyft said so? 'Cause, yeah, everything that Lyft says is true.
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Not sure why it's so hard to believe that riders would complain about significantly higher fares, especially given they can see the incorrect drop off address in the trip details.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> New question how much is MiamiKid paid to post, this isn't the first line of BS I've seen


It's rideshare. My best bet is not more than $100 a month.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I can see both sides of this. Driver could easily be trying to game the system and finally got busted. Then again, Lyft is run by a bunch of @@@@@ who have no clue half the time, and don't care the other half.



UBER DETRACTOR said:


> I don't know what could have happened


Uh, failure to "drop off", pax price increases, and they complain. Over and over.



father of unicorns said:


> As a Lyft driver and rider, I can say it is the app. As I looked at my last few rides, all were ended at address that are not mine. Generally they are next door or across the street.


I have heard that if a driver tacks on a few blocks the price will not change for the pax. A few miles, however, gets noticed.



Tom Oldman said:


> The question is why would Lyft wait that long


They finally got enough complaints about the exact same thing to take it seriously, and checked all rides where the dropoff did not match the pax's cell phone location. Racked up a bill for each questionable ride, over a period of _____.



The Gift of Fish said:


> A while back the app kept changing my car to a black Acura


It is quite possible that OPs GPS issue has caused this, or something completely on Lyfts end.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i would do one short ride so you have a valid claim for actual damages, then send them a 30 day notice demanding arbitration...after 30 days, when they don't respond, you can have fun suing them in small claims court sending them a subpoena for any and all information and user account names of all customers that supposedly complained



Jay Dean said:


> New question how much is MiamiKid paid to post, this isn't the first line of BS I've seen


I ignore everything that shill says now. Everything he says and does is anti-driver.

I don't believe anything he says.



MiamiKid said:


> The driver, most likely, committed fraud.


Literally 0 evidence the driver did anything wrong so now you tryna backtrack after Phoenix posted that Lyft is full of shit ?

Well, of course.


----------



## Road Hustle (Jun 23, 2019)

VictorD said:


> Would you mind posting your screenshot in English?


Would you mind not making such a stupid demand?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CTK said:


> Not sure why it's so hard to believe that riders would complain about significantly higher fares, especially given they can see the incorrect drop off address in the trip details.


Nobody said it was hard to believe that pax would complain. But maybe they complained about someone else and Lyft deactivated the wrong driver. Or maybe the complaints never happened at all. It's Lyft - who knows? ?‍♂


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> They can't deactivate him, they don't get their money then. I would have to assume that they are taking the whole ride back too, not just the portion that OP long hauled.
> 
> 
> That's not an argument. If you cheat on your taxes and the IRS takes three years to catch you, you owe a shit ton of money. The argument is the OP was long hauling and got caught, that is what the problem is. OP got audited from Lyft and there is no appeals process.


From what I can gather, the OP was not "longhauling", he was "afterhauling".

And in that case $600 can add up real fast, especially if you live 30 or 40 miles away and don't end your last trip of the night until you get home.

(Just an example, not saying that happened.)

And I don't get the "hacking" comment. People hack accounts to steal your money. OP still had access to his money.


----------



## sij (Jun 27, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Tottaly, 622 dollars worth of fraud, how in 2019 if tracked, plus who comes to a forum looking for clarity If they are dirty...it's LYFTs fault any way you break it down. Amazing the drivers defending the obsurdity of the whole idea it went to 622, unless they are paid to defend these companies somehow. Good thing about actual drivers is we are masters at common sense.


well big companies get away with it


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

If I were you I would keep driving for Lyft until the money is paid back. It should only take 5 or 6 months if you drive 12 hours a day 7 days a week.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> From what I can gather, the OP was not "longhauling", he was "afterhauling".
> 
> And in that case $600 can add up real fast, especially if you live 30 or 40 miles away and don't end your last trip of the night until you get home.
> 
> ...


I make a hacking comment?


Jay Dean said:


> So your saying lyfts ability to catch fraud is that bad even after complaints and the OP is trolling in regards to looking for answers?
> 
> Sounds sketchy AF


Lyft is just like any other company, the IRS takes years to catch people. If your doing wrong and get caught three years later, it's still wrong.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I support a Fraud, Waste and Abuse dept for a large corporation doing data work.
> 
> 1st, the data doesn't lie. People, yes. Either the PAX, Company or driver. Someone is lying. The proof is in the data (which Uber/Lyft won't show without a subpoena).
> 
> ...


I used to be that data investigator (not for rideshare different company and industry.) I use to audit a few times a week through my subordinates transactions.

Anyhow yes no one technically watches all transactions, what happens is controls are put in place that auto groups all activities you think are suspicious.

Results would be more like 10,000 transactions happen and 400 popped up for review.

What makes this being long hauling or something similar unlikely is the customer complaints would have pushed his transactions to the top of the audit list. They would have nabbed op the 2nd or 3rd time he did it.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> This is the email they sent, no detailed rides, just discounted arbitrarily
> 
> 
> No they didn't, just discounted it from my earnings in the platform, but since I had crashed it out already, I have the negative balance instead...


Damn bro I always leave the meter running I used to do it A LOT I actually stopped driving Uber after the rate cut I retaliated trying to get my earnings back by doing the same as you and ended up miscalculating the total amount pax paid and somehow ended up going the threshold 3 time in a week. UBER had flagged my account, but since I didn't do it that much idk. I do the same on lyft, but have REALLY TONED it down. My reasoning for toning it down even thought they're acting both unscrupulous is that I'd rather some $$$ maybe even $20 less daily, but still have the opportunity to. drive versus not all.

So yes PLEASE do not be afraid and share the details as without the 100% honest truth we can't help you honestly and you can't help us.



Jay Dean said:


> Even IF that how could they let it get to $622...WTF are they doing over there If that is the case?
> 
> We pay THEM to use the app...everyone is paid to perform, and their performance is pathetic and will go as far as to say abusive with a $622 bill.


exactly!! Read your contracts people we are a separate business entity and thus we solely hire them to collect our TRANSACTIONS! WE PAY THEM AS AN APP TO OPERATE YET THEY GIVE US BLIND CONTRACTS WHEN WE ARE CONTRACTORS! F%^# them deceiving thieves! Why do they get 47% of a contractors pay when all they do is provide a platform to connect with riders and collect our funds so we don't get mugged!! I'd gladly pay them 15% of the total fare to save my behind from getting robbed as often as taxi would, but that's about it. 30-67% is highway robbery.



Jay Dean said:


> It takes a lot of rides to rack up 622...you are paying THEM to catch errors or fraud, irregardless if fraud was happening, 622 is not performing. I for one do NOT think fraud was at play. So, what are your thoughts on that?
> 
> Criminals don't look for questions behind their actions, you are very wrong Miami 'Kid'


Exactly Jaydean, if this was what happening they should've sent a simply non threatening warning email saying we've noticed you've been ending trips not on time. Idk in order to recalculate the fare he must be afterhauling more than 4 miles on the short trips and by more then 6 on the longer ones to trigger a recalculation. Either way it would've taken at least 50+ rides to get to the number $600 remember we on average only gross $2hr so a half hour at $10 means over 60 hours of afterhauling to sauté $622.

Seems shady to me lyft for pulling the rug so late.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> The driver, most likely, committed fraud.


----------



## UBER DETRACTOR (Jun 8, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> that in pesos ?


Dollars



Seamus said:


> So if you keep taking rides and the balance gets to zero you know you are getting the deactivation letter! (AFTER you've paid them back)LOL


Oh you bet! No doing any single ride until balance disappear otherwise I'm done with them


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> If I were you I would keep driving for Lyft until the money is paid back. It should only take 5 or 6 months if you drive 12 hours a day 7 days a week.


Sad how much truth is in this statement ..


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberPrius11 said:


> View attachment 331559


And you are not to change my mind, whatsoever. Am with Lyft, all the way, here.

Willing to bet Lyft can validate, the charge, and that it sticks with this driver. Fine with me. He deserves it.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


---------
The screen is in Spanish. The amount would not be in dollars -- it is in pesos -- correct ?? 
It's only $25.79. What is the complaint ?? Do not know how you are ending your trips but it is incorrect. 
Lawyers - for that amount ?? yes, they laughed. You do realize that drivers and the support reps are at the bottom of the food chain. Threats mean nothing to Lyft or Uber.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

New2This said:


> For the millionth time Longhauling, if done properly, doesn't cost the rider anything extra. It allows you as the driver to get the most out of the Upfront Pricing Uber forced upon us.
> 
> It's far different from not ending the trip.


Lyft and Uber don't share your opinion. Guessing Lyft's charge, to the driver, sticks.

But, it'' not going to affect me one way or the other.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Lyft and Uber don't share your opinion. Guessing Lyft's charge, to the driver, sticks.
> 
> But, it'' not going to affect me one way or the other.


1. You might want to wait until you have all the facts before making a decision, but that would take too much work. I hope and pray that you never serve on a jury.

2. Uber/Lyft CAN'T do anything about Longhauling. They created it. I'm an independent contractor (for now) so I can take whatever route I want, within reason.

Here's an example: I Longhauled the shit out of this trip because my way was actually quicker time-wise than going through town (red arrow) even though the miles were significantly higher.










The added bonus was it ****ed Uber like a Kardashian in a locker room:










There's nothing wrong or unethical with Longhauling. It's called smart business.

I agree that running the trip after dropping off the rider (which I don't think the OP did based on @Phoenix123 similar tale) or faking puke fees are bad.

You're mixing two vastly different things.


----------



## UBER DETRACTOR (Jun 8, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Do you lease your vehicle from Lyft, if so this may outstanding balance owed.


No i don't thanks god!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> No i don't thanks god!


I don't have to do anything. The case does not involve me. Merely stating my opinion, as far as what I think happened. And my opinion is not changing.

Also my opinion, in this instance, is not going to affect anything whatsoever. We're not going to agree on this. And that does not matter.

Maybe they'll reverse this charge, maybe not. Guessing they won't; but, who knows? Don't care.

Have served on several jury trials. Three were criminal - felonies. Guilty verdicts on all, with lengthy prison terms. Enjoyed the process. Proud to serve. ????


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

New2This said:


> 1. You might want to wait until you have all the facts before making a decision, but that would take too much work.


See like don't pay no attention to no Lyft trolls & Lyft Brownie Scouts, you know?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Phoenix123 said:


> Making assumptions & you actually have no clue. This email sent was very general & very much a standard boiler point email as I got the same thing & my issue was not dropping the passenger off, as stated... they thought I was colluding with the passenger to defraud Lyft but their email did not state that, so Yeaaaaaaaa...
> 
> This is a forum and everyone is entitled to their opinion, there is an Ignore button for the employees of Lyft and Uber use it wisely. There are some mindless people as well, just as worse.
> 
> There is more to the story, the op can share it or not, but as for someone who went through this. Keep you head up and fight them


I was more responding to posters stating "how can this go on for so long and they not catch it".... yada yada.... it's not always straight black and white. It could have totally been an algorithm that triggered the email as well (shrug). We have no idea in the end what Lyft/Uber have in place. Only speculation. Which is what all of us on this forum here do daily.

Not necessarily prone to believe the OP. With @MiamiKid on this one. In the end OP is the only one that really knows if he is innocent or not. If he is innocent, the next step is most likely file for arbitration. He might get the details and see the data. Or, they never progress the case and sits in limbo for however long. If OP is innocent, I hope he fights it and wins. Only way for change to happen in the end. Good luck! But I'm banking the data shows otherwise. If I were a betting man that is where my money would be.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

VictorD said:


> Would you mind posting your screenshot in English?


No habla espanol?


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> And you are not to change my mind, whatsoever. Am with Lyft, all the way, here.
> 
> Willing to bet Lyft can validate, the charge, and that it sticks with this driver. Fine with me. He deserves it.


You're English the bad :wink: Understand don't much.........

Never tried to change your mind, just pointing out saying guilty over and over does not make it so. In America you are actually SUPPOSED to be innocent until PROVEN guilty. For me, I know we have now had two of these cases, and one was proven to be Lyft's fault and that driver was reinstated and the negative balance removed @Phoenix123 . Lyft is providing no info other than they have received numerous complaints, but cannot substantiate one. If someone came to you and said you are an illegal you would respond with no and provide proof. If they were Lyft they would throw your proof in the trash and deport you anyway.

Not saying he is innocent either, just saying more info is needed and saying guilty over and over again does not make it true no matter how hard you believe it. DEFINITELY not going to immediately believe Lyft, that is for sure. I doubt that a driver was adding even a mile or two to each ride and (if that is the case) that would take almost 1000 rides so there is no way it is as simple as they make it seem.

Again not trying to change your opinion, just pointing out that having one doesn't make it right no matter how many times you say it.


----------



## UBER DETRACTOR (Jun 8, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ---------
> The screen is in Spanish. The amount would not be in dollars -- it is in pesos -- correct ??
> It's only $25.79. What is the complaint ?? Do not know how you are ending your trips but it is incorrect.
> Lawyers - for that amount ?? yes, they laughed. You do realize that drivers and the support reps are at the bottom of the food chain. Threats mean nothing to Lyft or Uber.


I do uber in the USA


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> I do uber in the USA


Uber customer support USA is just as shitty as Uber in Pakistan and India


----------



## UBER DETRACTOR (Jun 8, 2019)

Thank you all for the support. I’ll keep you posted any changes


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> I was more responding to posters stating "how can this go on for so long and they not catch it".... yada yada.... it's not always straight black and white. It could have totally been an algorithm that triggered the email as well (shrug). We have no idea in the end what Lyft/Uber have in place. Only speculation. Which is what all of us on this forum here do daily.
> 
> Not necessarily prone to believe the OP. With @MiamiKid on this one. In the end OP is the only one that really knows if he is innocent or not. If he is innocent, the next step is most likely file for arbitration. He might get the details and see the data. Or, they never progress the case and sits in limbo for however long. If OP is innocent, I hope he fights it and wins. Only way for change to happen in the end. Good luck! But I'm banking the data shows otherwise. If I were a betting man that is where my money would be.


I would love to take your bet. For some reason Lyft does not have emails that can detail ever "suspected" fraudulent event they feel occurred.

I was very upfront with mine, I knew what I did, and there was nothing wrong with that I did. I took pings assigned to me by the Lyft system. It was multiple rides from the same rider. That rider was doing something shady which caused a charged back. I was the causality of those charge backs.

I emailed, I called, I went to the Hub... No help at all.
It was not until I took legal action via Small Claim, that I actually got heard.
Although my facts were "reasonable", still a bit hard to fathom ( They did not roll over right away ) 
It actually took some back and forth.

The thing is a computer can flag something, but some human interaction along with both sides of the story need to be involved. When Lyft does this one side action, its not helpful for the driver, who may depend on this income.

Of course I am speaking from experience, so of course I am going to lean to one side heavier than the other. Other people who have gotten caught doing shady stuff, keep it in house and dont let the world know and just handle their business.

Long Hauling is not against U/L TOS... The goal is to get them to point A to Point B in a safe and timely fashion.

I will have 3 years of rides share in a couple of days



UBER DETRACTOR said:


> Thank you all for the support. I'll keep you posted any changes


Good Luck, you wont get anything out of Lyft without Legal action FYI.
The risk team has looked over your issue and a supervisor has approved the action taken on your account. 
There is not much you can do that will change their mind. Trust me. 
Legal action or you will just be spinning your wheels.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

i would take off your bank account information so they can't retroactively deduct it. Which they can do.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> i would take off your bank account information so they can't retroactively deduct it. Which they can do.


You don't have to worry about this, they did not take money out of my bank account & my issue went on for 8 weeks


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> I make a hacking comment?
> 
> Lyft is just like any other company, the IRS takes years to catch people. If your doing wrong and get caught three years later, it's still wrong.


Sorry, I was referring to a comment by OP.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> they are wrong about some of the rides. I'm seriously confused


So you do admit that you were not ending rides when you were supposed to, since you said "they are wrong about SOME of the rides".


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Interesting thread.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Phoenix123 said:


> I would love to take your bet. For some reason Lyft does not have emails that can detail ever "suspected" fraudulent event they feel occurred.
> 
> I was very upfront with mine, I knew what I did, and there was nothing wrong with that I did. I took pings assigned to me by the Lyft system. It was multiple rides from the same rider. That rider was doing something shady which caused a charged back. I was the causality of those charge backs.
> 
> ...


I know you can't divulge the amount due to a NDA, but I hope you were compensated very, very well and that it cost Lyft a lot of money.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> No habla espanol?


No hablo español, pero puedo descifrar lo que ha afijado el afijante seminal. Soy italoparlante y francófono. Además, al colégio católico, se debía estudiar la lengua latina. Pues, por mí, no es difícil descifrar le lengua española.


----------



## RichardB (Jun 27, 2019)

VictorD said:


> Would you mind posting your screenshot in English?


NO Mas Pendejo Lyft por mi.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

RichardB said:


> NO Mas Pendejo Lyft por mi.


Questo significa che non hai più l'app


----------



## RichardB (Jun 27, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Questo significa che non hai più l'app





Lissetti said:


> Questo significa che non hai più l'app


Really, You've got a slew of racist, Trump like "in English" and I'm the racist? That's some lame stuff. Epically, old white man rules and if you make me uncomfortable we will report you because all that ****** mierda.

come on sister... Django here, over!

i've been taking hits all day from these Trumpsters and not a single ping from a mod and now, boom. it's time to take it back. no mas Gringos. I only see color out on those streets.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

RichardB said:


> Really, You've got a slew of racist, Trump like "in English" and I'm the racist? That's some lame stuff. Epically, old white man rules and if you make me uncomfortable we will report you because all that ****** mierda.
> 
> come on sister... Django here, over!
> 
> i've been taking hits all day from these Trumpsters and not a single ping from a mod and now, boom. it's time to take it back. no mas Gringos. I only see color out on those streets.


I'm Italian, and I asked you in Italian if you can't supply the screenshot for the Lyft app is because you deleted the app. I have no idea what else you are talking about with reports and rules. Of course your heritage and language is welcome here.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

VictorD said:


> Would you mind posting your screenshot in English?


it's probably not his screen shot. he just found the pic somewhere, and is taking credit, trolling.



UBER DETRACTOR said:


> i got my account hacked


LMAO
right. your account got hacked.

sounds like somebody was driving a few miles after dropping the rider off before clicking end-ride.

they're not going to pull ALL your funds back like this without fully checking on this.

your defrauded the company and the riders, ya got caught, and now you're done.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I haven't read all 7 pages, just the first and last page and skimmed some others. However I see there is a gray area. I never longhaul for the purpose of overcharging the customer however sometimes the long route is simply the best route. The other day I had a customer going to International Drive in Orlando. The toll road was an extra 20 miles but also 6 minutes faster. The alternative would have been taking I-4 where there was heavy construction and traffic right as everyone was getting off work. It could have easily turned into an extra hour. Why would I go that way for $20 less and potentially an extra hour?

---
Also about not ending trips in time I know the app used to have an issue where if connectivity was bad it would not allow you to end the trip. This was (then) their own doing and error as a properly designed app would allow you to end the trip even without a network connection, make note of the location (using built in GPS) and time then simply corrected the fare later when connectivity was restored. The other problem is if you are honest and contact them (or at least Uber) after the fact to correct it they are notorious for taking way too much of the fare as a correction. So this discourages drivers from saying anything when it happens. I mean if it is only an extra $1 who wants to deal with support taking $5 unjustly from your earnings?


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


Let me guess you are an ex cab driver.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

We are all grown ups here. But to the peeps who keep doing the shady financial stuff (aside from shuffling late, entitled passengers lol) : 

You can recover from a lot of issues with your employer. However, fraud/theft is at the top of the list of transgressions that companies will not forgive.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> I support a Fraud, Waste and Abuse dept for a large corporation doing data work.
> 
> 1st, the data doesn't lie. People, yes. Either the PAX, Company or driver. Someone is lying. The proof is in the data (which Uber/Lyft won't show without a subpoena).
> 
> ...


U/L both will claw back the entire fare from the driver in the case of fraud. This could be only 15-25 trips to equal $622



Tom Oldman said:


> I had no idea, $3,290 !!! I missed this post. And you're right, God knows how many drivers get screwed by Lyft, we got only two here at the forum and that's already $4000
> It's truly concerning.
> 
> Although Lyft is supposed to be a public company, but the two original owners, John Zimmer and Logan Green somehow managed to circumvent the Securities and Exchange rules and kept large amounts of stocks in their own possession which gives them a lot of voting power. This isn't really an organic public company. The IPO became a front to bring in few billion dollars from private investors. I wouldn't be surprised if they played dirty.


The $3290 was black xl


----------



## HollywoodFL (Jun 15, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> They took it from your bank instead? There's gotta be more details ...
> 
> I wanna be an additional interest in this lawsuit !!


 Uber has direct deposit not direct withdrawal!


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

Thus far, it all boils down to credibility. 
I've seen nothing to indicate that the OP is guilty of anything relating to fraudulent activity. Lyft, (the accussor) in fact does have a historical credibility problem on numerous levels. If Lyft believe the OP has committed fraud against it's platform, then Lyft should back it's accusations up with irrefutable proof. We know that they will not do so, simply because they can't. Which is most likely why the OP was not suspended or deactivated. I'm confident that their Legal Dept must have contractual issues with this style of shake down and has advised Lyft accordingly. If the OP were to mount a legal challenge to defend against these allegations, Lyft would have great difficulties during discovery. 
IMO the OP is innocent, unless proven guilty. 
So I now end my rant with this........
The OP is a shameless, long hauling donkey who needs to be spanked. ?Just kidding.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

VictorD said:


> Would you mind posting your screenshot in English?


lol Yeah maybe that the problem. Anyone who's ever gotten a Lyft support reply can surely appreciate the need to learn and write English.I got a reply back once where the support person was going on and on about "...our dear and loyal drivers..." I thought he was texting me from China or North Korea.



UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


so how far were you accused of dropping off pax - like the next county over or something? Did a pax complain? What's your rating? Is it high enough that it renders this assault on your earnings meaningless; i.e., pax who are happy don't give low ratings.



RichardB said:


> Really, You've got a slew of racist, Trump like "in English" and I'm the racist? That's some lame stuff. Epically, old white man rules and if you make me uncomfortable we will report you because all that ****** mierda.
> 
> come on sister... Django here, over!
> 
> i've been taking hits all day from these Trumpsters and not a single ping from a mod and now, boom. it's time to take it back. no mas Gringos. I only see color out on those streets.


Oh geesus. All this over that? lol



Jay Dean said:


> Thanks for that...so you are thinking they 'lied' that many people emailed them in regards to being overcharged?
> 
> Or perhaps the app reacted slowly to ending the ride and you were not aware? I'm trying to find the root of the discrepancy
> 
> None the less that is one jarring ass message lol, makes you really think twice about driving unless you get an email from lyft saying the ride ACTUALLY ended PER ride.


A few weeks ago I had an issue with the Lyft app. It crashed, or something in the middle of a ride. It would not permit me to end the ride, but I kept getting prompts saying "keep driving and receive pings" and Lyft indicated they were aware of the issue and were working on it. I didn't want to keep driving. I wanted the app fixed and I wanted my earnings to be properly reflected. When they finally got the system back up I saw that the ride that I could not cancel was charged for the entire time the system was not functioning properly - not when I dropped them off. I considered it the pax's responsibility to complain to Lyft not mine. For all I know they fixed it at the pax end. But that's why I didn't want to keep taking rides when the system would not permit me, the driver, to conclude the ride.It would create a false indication of my earnings and didn't want Lyft taking money away from me or stalling me out on getting paid "until they looked into it." Better to just shut down the dam thing and wait it out.


----------



## 156824 (Aug 9, 2018)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


Tell them your gona send to channel 7 on your side and send them this pic I bet they pay you lol


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> Tottaly, 622 dollars worth of fraud, how in 2019 if tracked, plus who comes to a forum looking for clarity If they are dirty...it's LYFTs fault any way you break it down. Amazing the drivers defending the obsurdity of the whole idea it went to 622, unless they are paid to defend these companies somehow. Good thing about actual drivers is we are masters at common sense.


From the message, it appears you are not ending the trip right when the customer departs your car. The way the memo is worded, they are saying you have done this a number of times. True? If true, bad for you. There is documented record when you ended the trip. Whenever I have an issue with a trip, ( such as customer asking for another stop, and they don't know how to add it enroute ) I report the issue right after the trip, to cover my butt. That's how you handle such things.



Rosalita said:


> lol Yeah maybe that the problem. Anyone who's ever gotten a Lyft support reply can surely appreciate the need to learn and write English.I got a reply back once where the support person was going on and on about "...our dear and loyal drivers..." I thought he was texting me from China or North Korea.
> 
> 
> so how far were you accused of dropping off pax - like the next county over or something? Did a pax complain? What's your rating? Is it high enough that it renders this assault on your earnings meaningless; i.e., pax who are happy don't give low ratings.
> ...


This happened to me with Uber, and Uber, finally, two months later, gave the customer a refund, and took back the money they paid me. I called the customer and told them they shold be recieving a refund, though it might take some time. I reported it immediately that it was happening, so reporting is the key to all of this.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberpoooordriver said:


> Tell them your gona send to channel 7 on your side and send them this pic I bet they pay you lol
> View attachment 332207


If he does that, then the truth will get out, the public would rage at Uber, and he'd get deactivated.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Sorry, I was referring to a comment by OP.


I thought I deleted the comment about hacking, my bad too. I realized it when I re-read, all good


----------



## rslabear (Feb 19, 2019)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


So much not clear here. I'm thinking that high an amount they have evidence galore as they say multiple riders. They can prove this type of abuse and we have seen on these forums drivers advocate for this type of behavior so I thinking you got busted on your scam


----------



## sanchez15 (May 16, 2016)

What they are doing is highly illegal. Even if the OP was being shady. Under no circumstances can an employer dock pay below minimum wage for poor performance.This includes contractors (exempt employees).

https://www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/tools-and-samples/hr-qa/pages/dockingexemptpay.aspx


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

sanchez15 said:


> What they are doing is highly illegal. Even if the OP was being shady. Under no circumstances can an employer dock pay below minimum wage for poor performance.This includes contractors (exempt employees).
> https://www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/tools-and-samples/hr-qa/pages/dockingexemptpay.aspx


Employer?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


I'm honestly proud of you


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

sanchez15 said:


> What they are doing is highly illegal. Even if the OP was being shady. Under no circumstances can an employer dock pay below minimum wage for poor performance.This includes contractors (exempt employees).
> 
> https://www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/tools-and-samples/hr-qa/pages/dockingexemptpay.aspx


I'm going on a job interview this morning, both Uber and Lyft one of the biggest scams in US history, I'm done with it.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


Are you dropping off passengers at their destination then taking off and driving around without hitting the "Dropped Off ...." button, thus ending the ride? If you are doing that then they have a right to do this, if not they should show you the GPS proof before taking your money.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> They put on me a $622 negative balance alleging that I committed fraud dropping passengers off farther than I was supposed to. I threatened them with putting lawyers but I guess they laugh at this. Not driving for free of course until they take this negative balance away. @@@@ them!


There's definitely more to this than we're seeing. I would certainly want a breakdown from Lyft of the rides that are associated with this pretty large fraud accusation. They have the technology to see where you dropped off your rides and when you closed out the rides, if you are saying you have been closing every one of your rides exactly where you dropped them off then Lyft has to give substantiated proof of what they're accusing you of. I'm out of this business too, both Lyft & Uber. I've been doing it part time for over 4 years and little by little they have both been nibbling at our bottom lines. It was good when I started but now it's just not cost effective.


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

UBER DETRACTOR said:


> This is the email they sent, no detailed rides, just discounted arbitrarily
> 
> 
> No they didn't, just discounted it from my earnings in the platform, but since I had crashed it out already, I have the negative balance instead...


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Maybe they noticed you use the Spanish app and they simply converted everything to pesos?


----------



## Idaho Uber (Jul 15, 2019)

Which seems more likely? That a multi billion dollar company would think the OP is special enough to pick on you and lie to you just to charge you $600+ dollars and risk losing way more than that if it was discovered they were actually defrauding you, or that you were actually guilty of doing what they are saying in their email to you and deserved what you got? I really dont know either way, but I just think one seems way more likely than the other.


----------

